# Looking for old military uniforms



## koalorka (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi folks, I am looking to book two weeks in Alexandria coming this July and being a militaria collector, I was curious where best I could find old military camouflage uniforms?

I'd also like to know what the legal status of owning military camo is in Egypt, with the unrest I wouldn't be surprised if it was prohibited.

Are they openly traded on the markets or do I have to find someone on the inside with the army?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum

Sorry I have no idea about the old uniforms however I would say under no circumstances try and find someone on the inside of the army.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heh yikes! I wouldn't want to be caught with that in my luggage, they would call you a spy...

Not a good idea!


----------



## koalorka (Jun 16, 2012)

I typically pick-up uniforms and military artifacts from the places I visit. No one really has given me trouble so far because most of these uniforms I collect are obsolete.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

koalorka said:


> I typically pick-up uniforms and military artifacts from the places I visit. No one really has given me trouble so far because most of these uniforms I collect are obsolete.





you are proposing to try and get someone from the army to provide them if you cant find them normally... I have told you not a good idea.

This is Egypt
The country is in turmoil
We had a video telling us not to talk to strangers.
Naming military businesses here is classed as treason.


before you go shopping I would suggest you make sure you have the Canadian embassy on speed dial.

I


----------



## koalorka (Jun 16, 2012)

I think you're being a little dramatic. This isn't some secret squirrel stuff, just old unwanted rags which I am sure I can find even at a local bazaar.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

koalorka said:


> i think you're being a little dramatic. This isn't some secret squirrel stuff, just old unwanted rags which i am sure i can find even at a local bazaar.



:d:d:d


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

koalorka said:


> I think you're being a little dramatic. This isn't some secret squirrel stuff, just old unwanted rags which I am sure I can find even at a local bazaar.


I think you'd be as "dramatic" as you "think" she is if you had any idea how *DEEP *the sh!t you'd be in as a CANADIAN trying to contact an Egyptian military man for the uniform right now :ranger:

If you did let your embassy know about your plans, would you let us know what they said? 

By the way, I would've used a bigger font size for the word "DEEP" above if I could, that was the largest font size allowed though


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> I think you'd be as "dramatic" as you "think" she is if you had any idea how *DEEP *the sh!t you'd be in as a CANADIAN trying to contact an Egyptian military man for the uniform right now :ranger:
> 
> If you did let your embassy know about your plans, would you let us know what they said?
> 
> By the way, I would've used a bigger font size for the word "DEEP" above if I could, that was the largest font size allowed though


I agree with DG

it would be safer hand feeding sharks

why put yourself in trouble when you don't need to:confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I agree with DG
> 
> it would be safer hand feeding sharks
> 
> why put yourself in trouble when you don't need to:confused2:


Exactly...........

And just in case the original poster thought I missed the word *OLD* uniform, NO, I have not missed that! But still, a Canadian trying to contact an Egyptian military officer for *ANY *type of military uniform right now would get you in a *DEEP *sh!t.

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It always amuses me that people ask a question about a country they obviously have no intimate knowledge about then poo poo the answers.

This is a country where the police had torture chambers... the army mowed down protester simply because they were Christians... and I am being over dramatic lol


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

koalorka said:


> Hi folks, I am looking to book two weeks in Alexandria coming this July and being a militaria collector, I was curious where best I could find old military camouflage uniforms?
> 
> I'd also like to know what the legal status of owning military camo is in Egypt, with the unrest I wouldn't be surprised if it was prohibited.
> 
> ...



Best bet would be the Souk al Goma, any taxi driver will know the location. Not a lot of military gear for sale here since the army uses it to destruction. As you have derived from other postings, it is probably not a great idea to try contacting a serving member of the armed forces. Good Luck!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It always amuses me that people ask a question about a country they obviously have no intimate knowledge about then poo poo the answers.
> 
> This is a country where the police had torture chambers... the army mowed down protester simply because they were Christians... and I am being over dramatic lol


and have the power to arrest people on the streets for no reason....over dramatic..no way...


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

CAIRODEMON gave some good advice, just be sure not to actually tell anyone what you're looking for. It would be best to scan the markets first and see if anybody has anything like what you're trying to find, but I don't think that kind of thing is available here.

Asking officers or soldiers is something you definitely shouldn't do. Asking about anything to do with the army here is a bad idea in general. Maybe if you go to an army museum (I don't know if there is one in Alexandria, only in Cairo I think) they might have a souvenir shop where you could find things similar to what you're looking for.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Qsw said:


> CAIRODEMON gave some good advice, just be sure not to actually tell anyone what you're looking for. It would be best to scan the markets first and see if anybody has anything like what you're trying to find, but I don't think that kind of thing is available here.
> 
> Asking officers or soldiers is something you definitely shouldn't do. Asking about anything to do with the army here is a bad idea in general. Maybe if you go to an army museum (I don't know if there is one in Alexandria, only in Cairo I think) they might have a souvenir shop where you could find things similar to what you're looking for.


That's a very good idea. Koalorka, you probably think that the reaction to a simple question is a bit hysterical, but paranoia and xenophobia run hand in hand here. Anyone asking about anything to do with the army could get into serious strife. Which reminds me to advise you to be careful about photography. I recently got a new 'phone and took a few test pictures of some M60 and T62 tanks which we were refurbishing. As you know these are literally museum pieces, but I got into some trouble and was forced to delete them. My advice to you would be simply not to take any pictures if you are in an area which is even remotely military. 

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

My idea.....
Go to Alexandria.....
Enjoy your vacation....
Put all thoughts of militaria out of your thoughts ...
Go home.....
try E-Bay!!!
I really wouldn't even give it a thought while in Egypt....is it worth being locked up for??
And... no. as others have said....I'm not kidding!!
BTW.....the uniforms the army wear are as old as the hills....I think they wear them until they fall off!!!


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Military Men are the last people you would like to ask them about the suits because it is more precious than his heart, (that reminding me of asking my Dad to wear his Air Force Suit in a costume party).

* It is Prohibited to buy Military suits. but i guess it's not a big problem if the suit is really OLD.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

koalorka said:


> I think you're being a little dramatic. This isn't some secret squirrel stuff, just old unwanted rags which I am sure I can find even at a local bazaar.


Your not the same person that wanted to hire cars (wondering why the Benghazi Avis desk was unmanned) and drive through Libya last year in the middle of the civil war are you?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We had a video telling us not to talk to strangers
> 
> 
> I


Actually the video was a warning on national tv Urging Egyptians not to talk to Foreigners because they are likely to be spies. This shows the level of paranoia in the country. A Foreigner going around asking for military gear is not not a good idea at all.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Actually the video was a warning on national tv Urging Egyptians not to talk to Foreigners because they are likely to be spies. This shows the level of paranoia in the country. A Foreigner going around asking for military gear is not not a good idea at all.


Really?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Really?


i kid you not

BBC News - 'Foreign spies' ad broadcast on Egypt TV sparks controversy

Havent noticed any locals avoiding conversation with me though


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> i kid you not
> 
> BBC News - 'Foreign spies' ad broadcast on Egypt TV sparks controversy
> 
> Havent noticed any locals avoiding conversation with me though


Oh, hun, I've seen the video.

I've also curbed my use of "Really?" because it just happened to be the only English word in the video and, well, because I don't want or need that kind of trouble. 

I am, however, diligently training the sharks I've got in the bathtub. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

On Thursday, the TV news station, Nile News, broadcast a report about the ruling issued by the Supreme Constitutional Court on the law that governed the recent parliamentary elections.

In the report, the channel quoted a judicial source as saying that, as per the ruling, all seats in the lower house, the People's Assembly, were considered void.

But later Nile News corrected its earlier version, quoting the same source as saying that only one third of the seats - those designated for individual candidates, rather than parties - had to be contested in fresh elections.

However, the earlier account by the station was the correct one, as the Supreme Constitutional Court had ruled that the entire People's Assembly had to be dissolved.

The lack of verification of news comes as part of a greater problem in the performance of state media, which has going up and down since the revolution.


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Best bet would be the Souk al Goma, any taxi driver will know the location. Not a lot of military gear for sale here since the army uses it to destruction. As you have derived from other postings, it is probably not a great idea to try contacting a serving member of the armed forces. Good Luck!


Yes, Friday Market will be an eye opener whether or not they have the gear you're seeking out. Then from there you can literally walk to the Citadel and visit the Military Museum and maybe find out more with _some_ confidence that you won't be misunderstood.


----------

